# كيف تصلح صورة قديمة بطريقة احترافية



## جُرُوحْ (15 ديسمبر 2008)

*خاص بمنتدي الويب 

*قبل أن نبدأ في شرح طريقة العمل دعونا أولا نشاهد الصورة النهائية للملف الذي سنقوم بالعمل عليه 








*الخطوة الأولي :*
سنقوم في هذا العمل باستخدام 3 أدوات وهم patch tool ، Healing Tool ، Clone Tool بالتبادل حسب مناسبة الأداة للجزء الذي سيتم التعديل عليه في الصورة








*الخطوة الثانية :*
في هذه الخطوة سوف نقوم باستخدام Patch Tool للتعديل علي هذا الجزء من الصورة ، قم بعمل selction علي الجزء التالف من الصورة ثم اسحب هذا التحديد الي المساحة السليمة بالأعلي 











*الخطوة الثالثة :*
في هذه الخطوة سنقوم باستخدام الأداتين Clone Stamp Tool ، The Healing Brush Tool 

وهما الأداتين الموضحتين في الصورة التالية

وسوف نقوم بمعالجة الأجزاء الصغيرة التلفة حول الوجهة وهي الأجزاء الموضحة في الصورة والتي عليها دوائر وعلامات حمراء 








*الخطوة الرابعة *
بعد تلك الخطوات السابقة نكون قد قمنا بالجزء الأول من عملية استعادة واصلاح الصورة التالفة 
في الجزء الثاني سنفوم بالتعديل في الوجه واصلاحه






وكما هو معروف فإن أجسام الكائنات الحية وخاصة الإنسان تتسم بالتماثل ، أي ان النصف الأيمن من جسم الإنسان مماثل تماما للنصف الأيسر حتي في الأجهزة الحيوية الموجودة بداخل الجسم 

لذلك فعندما نقوم بأخذ النص الأيسر للوجه ونقوم بعكسه فاننا نحصل علي النصف اليمن وهذا ما سنقوم به في الخطوات التالية 


حدد الجزء الأيسر من الوجه كالتالي 







قم بأخذ نسخة من هذا الجزء علي لير جديدة ،ثم قم بالضغط علي زر ctr + t لتحصل علي ادارة التعديل transform
​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (15 ديسمبر 2008)

اضغط بزر الماوس الأيمن علي الصورة واختار Flip Horizontal






أنت الآن بحاجة محاذاة الصورة الجديدة علي احداثيات الصورة القديمة بحيث تكون العين فوق العين والأذن فوق الأذن ..... 
لذا قم بتقليل درجة ال Opacity للصورة التي قمنا بنسخها وبعد أن تنتهي من المحاذاة قم بالضغط علي زر enter







*الخطوة الخامسة :*
قم بعمل mask علي اللير الجديدة عن طريق mask-button وهي الأداة المشار اليها بالدائرة الخضراء







*الخطوة السادسة*
في هذه النقطة سنقوم باستخدام الماسك لاخفاء المناطق التي لا نريد ظهورها ، عند استخدام الماسك فان اللون الأسود يخفي واللون الأبيض يظهر ، وهذا ما سيتضح عند استخدام الأداة كالتالي 












ملحوظة : اجعل اصبعك علي حرف ال x لكي تعكس بين اللونين الأبيض والأسود 
حرف ال d يجعل لوني الforground وال background هما اللونين الأبيض والأسود وذلك 
اذا كنت تستخدم الوان أخري 
اذا كنت تريد رؤية الماسك فقط اضغط علي حرف ال Alt ثم اختر الماسك 


نطبق خاصية الماسك في جميع أجزاء الصورة كالآتي :
















وهذه هي الصورة النهائية للعمل 





​


تم النقل الشرح للاستفادة لان الشرح وافى وجميل ومنثق ​


----------



## tota bent elmaseh (15 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى على تعب محبتك وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## KOKOMAN (15 ديسمبر 2008)

شرح راااااااااائع يا جروح ​


ميررررسى ليك على مجهودك الرائع 

ربنا يبارك حياتك وخدمتك​


----------



## PLEASE BE CLEAR (15 ديسمبر 2008)

جميل جدا ربنا يبارك حياتك


----------



## MIKEL MIK (16 ديسمبر 2008)

*شرح جميل وبسيط

تسلم ايديك جروح

وربنا يعوض تعبك​*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (16 ديسمبر 2008)

اشكركم اخواتى على المشاركة الرب معنا


----------



## dudu (16 ديسمبر 2008)

جُرُوحْ قال:


> اضغط بزر الماوس الأيمن علي الصورة واختار flip horizontal
> 
> 
> 
> ...






سلام ونعمة يا جُرُوحْ
السؤال فقط كيف يمكنني ان احصل على
هذا البرنامج الهايل 
ممكن اعرف انا   فعلا  بحاجة الى مثل هذا البرنامج
انا عندي برنامج لتلوين لصور الابيض والاسود
ولكنهة بدائي جدا 
تحياتي انا انتظر الرد  دودو


----------



## dudu (25 ديسمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة يا جُرُوحْ
السؤال فقط كيف يمكنني ان احصل على
هذا البرنامج الهايل
ممكن اعرف انا فعلا بحاجة الى مثل هذا البرنامج

:big29::big32::36_3_15:


----------



## amjad-ri (31 ديسمبر 2008)

ميرسى على تعب محبتك وربنا يعوض تعبك


----------



## جُرُوحْ (2 يناير 2009)

*اشكركم اخواتى وجارى رفع برنامج الفوتوشوب با اخر اصدار له *​


----------



## BishoRagheb (2 يناير 2009)

*شكرااااااااا روووووووعة بجد​*


----------



## جُرُوحْ (2 يناير 2009)

وشكرآ لك


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (8 يناير 2009)

_*رائع جدا ربنا يعوضك
وده رابط البرنامج للي محتاجه​http://www.brothersoft.com/adobe-photoshop-download-59748.html*_​


----------



## جُرُوحْ (18 يناير 2009)

اشكرك اخى


----------

